# Best baby boy



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Im sorry that the post went on so long without one of us mods picking it up, some people are idiots and jealous and like to troll sites just for an argument 

It made me cry about what that moron said about Lily (Rachels dog) as she has such a hard life and she is the sweetest dog ever - I told him this in a PM and the reply I got back was oyur dogs are ugly as sin too  :? 

But they are only trying to get a rise out of us and in cases like that its best not too answer (however hard that is) 

I have banned this person and put there thread in the bin - so Stef you might want too start a new name poll if you still havent decided

Once again so sorry everyone :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

might i add can someone please PM us..............it could have been stopped long ago-noone on here has to tolerate that crap!
Thanks


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Someone did PM me Vic and I just got to the comp as I was on nights and just got up - Ilovekeiki PM me :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> Someone did PM me Vic and I just got to the comp as I was on nights and just got up - Ilovekeiki PM me :wave:


well they need to pm more than one mod! we are all on here different times and the more the better  :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks mods :wave:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i just saw that thread it was terrible all your babies are beautiful!! and believe me i am the type of person to tell you otherwise there all adorable !! :wave: :wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I missed it completely, sounds awful,i would have liked to have read it though :?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i pmed you this morning ozzy and lilys mum i didnt know i should of pmed a few mods sorry but glad its all sorted now


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

no ya wouldnt :wink: they used perveted phrases... and were very insulting.. but yes I would have liked to have managed to print screen on the threats!


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

KB mamma said:


> Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:
> 
> 
> > Someone did PM me Vic and I just got to the comp as I was on nights and just got up - Ilovekeiki PM me :wave:
> ...


  Sorry i only PMed Ozzy and Lily's Mom and Angel... i thought about PMing all of you but i didnt want to seem... i dunno... crazy? I cant think of a better word at this moment but sorry i will make sure and PM ALL MODS incase it happens again (hopefully it wont  ) :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

with the PM problems who knows whos getting them and whos not :shock: for a second thought


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> Im sorry that the post went on so long without one of us mods picking it up, some people are idiots and jealous and like to troll sites just for an argument
> 
> It made me cry about what that moron said about Lily (Rachels dog) as she has such a hard life and she is the sweetest dog ever - I told him this in a PM and the reply I got back was oyur dogs are ugly as sin too :?
> 
> ...


I honestly couldn't care less what some moron thinks about Lily. I know the truth about her, as do all of you. That's all that matters to me.

I knew that person was only baiting us, looking for attention and trying to cause trouble. I agree that not responding is the only way to deal with him or her. I should have taken my own advice... but I just felt I had to stand up for Stef. We need to stick together when idiots attack.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah i wanted to ignore them but just couldnt , i hate it when people are so rude and i just had to have my say!! im glad its all sorted now tho x :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

JAYNE said:


> Yeah i wanted to ignore them but just couldnt , i hate it when people are so rude and i just had to have my say!! im glad its all sorted now tho x :wave:


Its so hard to hold back isnt it! But in fututre... I will simply ignore and pm mods! :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: :shock: What did I miss???? And who was insulting Lily???? I would love to give them a piece of my mind!!! :x :evil: Was it the PF people again?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wakey wakey :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> wakey wakey :wink:
> 
> kisses nat


 :?:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

it's just a silly expression...when someone misses something :wink: 

never mind...it's getting late here :lol: 

kisses nat


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh o.k. I was just curious about what happened. I did miss it. I was also wondering if it was the same people from another site who did this awhile back. :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Kari said:


> :shock: :shock: What did I miss???? And who was insulting Lily???? I would love to give them a piece of my mind!!! :x :evil: Was it the PF people again?


Some idiot came on and was giving Stef such a hard time, insulting her, just generally harassing her. When I got involved she said Lily looked like a rat. I have no idea who the person was... he or she (though I assumed it was a female) claimed to have 3 or 4 chi's herself. Just a really horrible person looking for attention and trying her best to spoil our fun.

I really didn't care what she thought of Lily. I just shrugged it off because, basically, who cares what a moron thinks about anything? :dontknow:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

no i don't think they were from petfinder, but he was really rude!! threatening stef's chi and saying something horrible will happen too it and calling lily etc ugly :? he was really nuts!!

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

it all got out of hand


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I reckon they no me and joined purposly with the intentions of starting on me. They knew alot about me and the sites Im on and their first post was in my names thing.. and thats where they stayed... they never introduced themselves or anything. Thanks for everyones support... racheal...Vicki...Jayne... and everyone else, mods and admin you do a wondeful job :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh how rude is that!?! :x Was it a newbie or a regular?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

a newbie. Their first post was to me.. :? never introduced themselves or spoke in any other threads. Though they did say they just changed their username? I HIGHLY DOUBT!
The only thing is they can sign up to a new username... and start again... or get friendly with everyne and start again you know? I wouldnt wanna be chatting to them all nice when there behind another computer screen with a BIG GRIN on their face/s!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I think the mods can ban the computer address? They could always join from a different computer though. :?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Kari said:


> I think the mods can ban the computer address? They could always join from a different computer though. :?


 I banned everything there was to on that not so nice person!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> a newbie. Their first post was to me.. :? never introduced themselves or spoke in any other threads. Though they did say they just changed their username? I HIGHLY DOUBT!
> The only thing is they can sign up to a new username... and start again... or get friendly with everyne and start again you know? I wouldnt wanna be chatting to them all nice when there behind another computer screen with a BIG GRIN on their face/s!


Don't worry about it. If anybody starts giving you a hard time, just PM a mod. And we're all here to back you up too.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

stefanie_farrell said:


> I reckon they no me and joined purposly with the intentions of starting on me. They knew alot about me and the sites Im on and their first post was in my names thing.. and thats where they stayed... they never introduced themselves or anything. Thanks for everyones support... racheal...Vicki...Jayne... and everyone else, mods and admin you do a wondeful job :wave:


 .................................................. Stef, I reckon it was Rowe from the other site we go on she can be quite nasty and she said she used to belong here before!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

what site is it you used to go on Stef :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

occasionally I'll post on preloved... 
Rowe did mention she doesnt like it here... maybe because she can no longer get on?


Thanks mods... you do a fantastic job.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes it sounds probable


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

:? hmmm lol


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hey iv got the british chi club show tommoz best baby boy said they would be there !?!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> hey iv got the british chi club show tommoz best baby boy said they would be there !?!


Dont worry , whoever it is they probably were just saying that anyway.
i wouldnt even think about it just concentrate on your show!! have a great time :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> hey iv got the british chi club show tommoz best baby boy said they would be there !?!


Frankly, I think people like that are all talk and no action. It's very easy to hide behind a computer screen and act tough and even threatening. My opinion is that she's a complete coward and so envious of us (for having something we feel passionately about) that she can't bear it.

I hope you won't give that person a 2nd thought. Just concentrate on doing well and having a good time. :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know i just am concentrating on keeping jacobs teeth away from the judge lol he is a work in progress at the moment so fingers crossed lol! il update everyone tommorrow :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Good luck  :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

why does this rowe not like it here :roll:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

cos he/she is crazy!!!! :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> chihuahua-lady said:
> 
> 
> > hey iv got the british chi club show tommoz best baby boy said they would be there !?!
> ...


Yep, I agree! :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww thanks fingers crossed everything goes well il update tommorrow in chi chat


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Vicki dont give them a 2nd thought. But you no Jacobs a star... if she is there she'll see what a real GOD'S GIFT is :wink: But hey keep an eye out for a lady with 4 chis showing the boy... and has a girl that looks like Paris's tinkerbelle LMAO!
You'll be fine... the most she could do is look!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol il def be on the look out for 4 chis that are out of this world they are meant to be in the smooth ring ?!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yes I dont think she LIKES :shock: longcoated :roll:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know tell me about it tykes a whopper and jacob has funny ears apparently and should only get best of ugly breed god that wound me up sooo much


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

If that is what was said than this person is a real idiot, seriously!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes that said that too Kari the list of their remarks would be never ending. The lesbian remarks got to me the most.... Im not at all against lesbians gays or any sexuality... but the fact Im not and they just came out with it. And I know they were a girl but they were saying sickening things... and were calling me things and saying I fancy them and stalk them. When they were the one that slipped up that theyd found me through other sites by saying they know all the other sites Im on. They obviously traced me through them and know that I dont chat much at all on other sites and obviously new that they would more likely to get a reply from me on here :roll:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

just got back from bcc show and guess what no chis bred by graham in smooth coats at all and no one there to fit that description looks like it was all a big story lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

well thats good news Vicki... they were chtting rubbish about themselves and their god's gifts! How did the show go?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

up date on chi chat from show stef


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

just checked.. great news hun!  :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know i am pleased with my little man i was just so concentratin on him behaving i forgot that we were actuly showing ha


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

:wave: lolol hes so clever!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hows the pup situation going stef


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Im going to see him tuesday as I dont think she can hear that well on the phone :? Face to face is better as I can point out on her calendar and see what she thinks :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

sorry i missed that post. 

i would have shown a pic of my new boy and asked if he would win best of fatty!  yayayayaya!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> sorry i missed that post.
> 
> i would have shown a pic of my new boy and asked if he would win best of fatty!  yayayayaya!


i love your bluey silver chubby puppy!


----------

